
Computing Distance from a Reference Point with Script Fields and the Explain API - vanderzyden
https://qbox.io/blog/computing-distance-from-a-reference-point-with-script-fields-and-the-explain-api
======
ColinWright
I'm assuming there are lots of people here on HN whose work is affected to a
greater or lesser extent by design, so let me comment on something: Gray on
Gray.

[http://www.solipsys.co.uk/HackerNews/GrayOnGray.png](http://www.solipsys.co.uk/HackerNews/GrayOnGray.png)

This is effectively unreadable for me.

If you do this on web pages, don't expect people to hang about and take
whatever actions are necessary to make it readable. It just isn't, and people
will leave. It's said that small things matter in design - I'm not sure this
is such a small thing.

